# Private Property hunting laws?



## ACRAthens

Hi Y'all!

Does anyone know what the laws are for hunting deer on private property in Georgia?

Thanks!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83




----------



## Miguel Cervantes

ACRAthens said:


> Hi Y'all!
> 
> Does anyone know what the laws are for hunting deer on private property in Georgia?
> 
> Thanks!


 
Not sure what you are asking, but the same laws of harvesting apply statewide, whether it be public or private property, down to the licensing.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

The only difference is about licensing if you are hunt your or family member private land then you can get a different license but other than that they are the same regulations.


----------



## rayjay

You should go to a sporting goods store and pick up a copy of the hunting/fishing regulations booklet.


----------



## gobbleinwoods

or download the one with the sticky link

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=462998


----------



## try2shoot

License is required for all resident hunters 16 years or older except when hunting on land owned by them or their immediate family(blood or dependent relationship) residing in same household.
page 12
2010-2011 regulations

you can print a resident land owner harvest record for free from license website.

try2shoot


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

try2shoot said:


> License is required for all resident hunters 16 years or older except when hunting on land owned by them or their immediate family(blood or dependent relationship) residing in same household.
> page 12
> 2010-2011 regulations
> 
> you can print a resident land owner harvest record for free from license website.
> 
> try2shoot


 
I'm reading the 2010-2011 regs, and they are actually on pg. 14-15 on the online guide, but I still didn't see where it said that. I know that is the way it use to be, but still can't find it. Under which heading and exactly where is that.

Thanks.

Online regs.

http://pub.jfgriffin.com/doc/jfgriffin/10GAHD


----------



## gobbleinwoods

pg 12 right column, half way down the page.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes

gobbleinwoods said:


> pg 12 right column, half way down the page.


 
Found it, thanks.


----------



## Toxic

always remember that the deer in the state of Georgia belong to the state of Georgia no mater who's property they are on. The hunting reg's cover all animals no matter if they are on a WMA or your neighbors yard (unless specifically stated)


----------



## olchevy

Yeah but when you hunt on your on property the deer tags are free, and no license is required ...I have been hunting for a good many years now, never once paid for my tags or anything.


----------



## redlevel

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=232816&highlight=


----------



## TBurt

redlevel said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=232816&highlight=


----------



## Throwback

no you can't hunt over bait on your own property. 

T


----------



## General Lee

Toxic said:


> always remember that the deer in the state of Georgia belong to the state of Georgia no mater who's property they are on. The hunting reg's cover all animals no matter if they are on a WMA or your neighbors yard (unless specifically stated)


All good in theory.Not the case as much in the rural areas...........


----------

